# Pup hasn't learned to bark



## KatsChiChi's (Mar 4, 2017)

My 6 week old Chi pup has never barked before. I've had her since she was 4 weeks old (due to the people I got her from being determined to home pups for reasons unknown to me regardless of them being way to young to separate from the mom). She's growing really well and will soon be able to get off special early weaning food recommended by my vet , and move up to regular pup food. But I was just curious about the barking thing. Chi's I've had in the past barked as puppies, although they were about 9 or 10 weeks old when I got them. 
Is barking a learned behavior from mother, and could that be the reason? She simply doesn't know how yet? I thought barking was an instinctual thing. She whines and does this growling sort of thing . Or is she just too young to bark? 

Now don't get me wrong, I'm just as happy as the next person without loud yapping pup lol. Just wondering if anyone else has had this some experience or if it's common? I've only had one other Chi in my life so I'm not very familiar with the breed yet or their tendencies. I've got friends with very loud Chi's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that she will bark when she gets older. I don't know whether or not they 'learn' this from Mom or it just comes naturally with time.


----------



## KatsChiChi's (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, I'm hoping the same. It's just a little harder to decipher what she wants when she doesn't bark. The growling noise makes me think she's mad but based on when she does it I think it's just her way of communicating . But I think it scares my girls. She usually does it when she's super excited, like in the mornings when we just take her out of her pen and she's licking and wiggling her whole body from excitement lol so I'm sure she isn't being aggressive or temperamental 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

We got one of our dogs at six weeks old, and it took him months to start barking. I won't forget the first time he barked at me in the back yard. Now, he's a loudmouth, just like his sisters.
He might've been six months when he started to bark. He started play-growling way before then, probably because Cuddles loves to play-growl at him.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I adopted Rocky when he was 8 months old so I'm not sure about him, but Lilo didn't bark at all when I first got her (at 13 weeks old). My previous chihuahua Coco also didn't bark yet when we got her at 12 weeks old. They both eventually found their voice for sure though. :lol: Although Lilo rarely barked before we got Rocky and then he encouraged her. lol


----------



## KatsChiChi's (Mar 4, 2017)

That makes sense about them learning from other dogs. LuLu is an only dog so far. Maybe I'll get lucky and have a non vocal Chi lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The 'noises' you hear from your pup when she gets excited is not being aggressive. She is 'talking' as a lot of chi's do when they are happy. Tell your girls that animals can't talk like us, BUT they certainly can communicate! This growly sound is what my chi does when I scratch her back. She is really happy. Almost like a moan!


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

I think Kraken started barking around 6 months old. He was really quiet up to that point, and one day started barking when the someone came to the door.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Hunley was about 6 weeks when we brought him home and he didn't bark till he was about 3 or 4 months old. He growled and whined at first, but one day he heard a noise and barked. Think they all find their voice in their own time. Luckily, Hunley is not an excessive barker so I'm pleased with that.


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

I adopted my chi mix at 7+ years old. For the 1st 5 mo or so, he didn't bark at all. Now that I've had him almost 8 months, I have heard him "bark" a few times. It is very low-key and infrequent. 
However, he does communicate with his voice in different ways. I would give you specifics, but I am still learning. Right now, I just know he's trying to say "something", when he does the little groans.


----------

